# cervicocerebral arch



## MsAnna (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm new to IR coding and almost understand it. I'm have done alot of research and can not find what I am looking for. I think it's probably very simple but I can't understand the new angio codes without knowing what is the cervicocerebral arch. What is meant by this? Please help.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 20, 2013)

MsAnna said:


> I'm new to IR coding and almost understand it. I'm have done alot of research and can not find what I am looking for. I think it's probably very simple but I can't understand the new angio codes without knowing what is the cervicocerebral arch. What is meant by this? Please help.



It is the area of the aorta above the heart where the great vessels come off to feed the head and the upper extremities. The innominate, lt carotid, and lt subclavian origions are.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, R.T.(CV), CIRCC


----------



## MsAnna (Feb 22, 2013)

Jim, Thank you very much for responding. I appreciate the explanation.

Anna


----------

